# IMPORTANT - Inappropriate advice and reporting posts



## Northerner

We have had a few occasions recently where a conflict has occurred because of inappropriate advice being given, particularly when given to new members. I just wanted to make clear that the approach to dealing with these posts is to use the Report option so that the Moderators can be alerted to them and act accordingly - we get a red flag on our screens and this can then take us directly to the post in question, plus your reasons for reporting it, so we can act on it. Confronting members giving the advice in the thread can lead to unhelpful conflict that the new member will certainly not wish to see on their thread and leave a tangle of posts for the Moderators to sort out, or if that can't be done sensibly, the thread closed - which is the last thing we want to see.

What do I mean about 'inappropriate advice'? This is advice that seeks to instantly pitch the new member into some drastic dietary or lifestyle changes that may simply upset or worry them more and leave them even more confused than they were before they posted. There are, of course, many strategies for managing diabetes, particularly Type 2, but our approach here should always be to reassure the new member and provide them with information and strategies that will help them understand how diabetes affects them personally and guide them to sustainable management of their condition. It's a bit of a cliché, but diabetes really is a marathon, not a sprint - there is no point in going off hell for leather for the first 'mile' and then collapsing in a heap with 25 miles left to go because no-one explained how to train yourself properly to manage the whole distance.

We are not against diets such as LCHF and Atkins (for example) by any means - they have proven extremely successful for a lot of people - but they are not the only solution, nor are they necessary for a lot of people. I appreciate that some people may have instantly turned to radical changes and found it worked very well for them, but until you know much more about your audience, you should not assume it will work for them - and may possibly be dangerous, since you can't possibly know what other issues a person may have.

The Moderators will assess and act on any reported posts, however well-meaning they are intended to be (and I know that the majority are only posted with the best of intentions).

This is a good community, and it is important that all members do their best to keep it friendly, informative and supportive, thank you


----------



## robert@fm

There have been times when I've got pretty much fed-up with both sides of the LCHF debate, and the fanatics thereof; those who claim it to be the miracle diet to control all health problems (including those who have difficulty digesting large amounts of fat, such as those who have had pancreatectomies?) and those who claim it to be a "fad" (one which has been successfully followed for over 150 years, nearly four times as long as the Eatwell diet). Anyone who has been following this forum, and the various stories of its members, should know by now that there is never any "one size fits all" approach, or at least not one which never fails.


----------



## trophywench

But quite a lot of new members don't follow the forum before posting with Help me? do they Robert?  and I for one can't blame them - they feel helpless and see the forum might be able to assist them.  Good - cos it can and will.

However it is perfectly true that not everyone (and I'm perfectly sure I'm in there too) starts off by saying eg Dunno if this might help, but it helped me - blah blah - or even when I'm addressing a specifically T2 'thing' - Dunno etc - but lots of folk on here say it helped them, so perhaps it could help you too - blah blah.


----------



## mikeyB

I don't think anything Northerner wrote needs any discussion. As I've said elsewhere we were all ignorant of diabetes once. Think back to that, and what it was like when you knew nothing. That should always be on your mind when guiding newbies into the dark arts.


----------



## Jacq

As a newbie im reading this and  I agree with Mike,


----------



## Neety41

Northerner said:


> We have had a few occasions recently where a conflict has occurred because of inappropriate advice being given, particularly when given to new members. I just wanted to make clear that the approach to dealing with these posts is to use the Report option so that the Moderators can be alerted to them and act accordingly - we get a red flag on our screens and this can then take us directly to the post in question, plus your reasons for reporting it, so we can act on it. Confronting members giving the advice in the thread can lead to unhelpful conflict that the new member will certainly not wish to see on their thread and leave a tangle of posts for the Moderators to sort out, or if that can't be done sensibly, the thread closed - which is the last thing we want to see.
> 
> What do I mean about 'inappropriate advice'? This is advice that seeks to instantly pitch the new member into some drastic dietary or lifestyle changes that may simply upset or worry them more and leave them even more confused than they were before they posted. There are, of course, many strategies for managing diabetes, particularly Type 2, but our approach here should always be to reassure the new member and provide them with information and strategies that will help them understand how diabetes affects them personally and guide them to sustainable management of their condition. It's a bit of a cliché, but diabetes really is a marathon, not a sprint - there is no point in going off hell for leather for the first 'mile' and then collapsing in a heap with 25 miles left to go because no-one explained how to train yourself properly to manage the whole distance.
> 
> We are not against diets such as LCHF and Atkins (for example) by any means - they have proven extremely successful for a lot of people - but they are not the only solution, nor are they necessary for a lot of people. I appreciate that some people may have instantly turned to radical changes and found it worked very well for them, but until you know much more about your audience, you should not assume it will work for them - and may possibly be dangerous, since you can't possibly know what other issues a person may have.
> 
> The Moderators will assess and act on any reported posts, however well-meaning they are intended to be (and I know that the majority are only posted with the best of intentions).
> 
> This is a good community, and it is important that all members do their best to keep it friendly, informative and supportive, thank you



Very well said, I do find some people insist that their way is the only way and it's not! Not everyone finds that their blood sugar shoots up if they eat a slice of bread! I have had this discussion before now with people


----------



## Wirrallass

Each to their own as we have individually learned as to what foods we can tolerate -  and those which we can't  - that's why we suggest to newbies to test  test & test  - and when. Testing is paramount in order to maintain healthy blood glucose levels and we endeavour to advise in this respect. That done, they can decide for themselves which diet they wish to follow. Of course there are many newbies who take advice re the various diets - sometimes it works for them  - sometimes not. I chose the LCHF but I eat healthily anyway - apart from the treats that is, now and then. Oh and well said Northie.
WL


----------



## Mariam Agha

As a newbie in this forum, and as a DUK community champion, and as a volunteer with DUK for more than 3 years now, I come across different kind of situations and people come to me asking for help and advise about their diabetes. 
Honestly, although I do have adequate knowledge that allows me to keep my diabetes under control, I am not qualified as a health professional to provide people with everything they need to know to manage their diabetes. Simply because everybody is different, and a particular advise may work for some, but not for others. 
However, I can only advise them to: 
(1) adhere to their anti-diabetes treatments; 
(2) adopt a healthy lifestyle (i.e. engaging in healthy and balanced diet and keeping physically active); 
and (3) talk to their healthcare provider about their health concerns.


----------



## Northerner

Mariam Agha said:


> However, I can only advise them to:
> (1) adhere to their anti-diabetes treatments;
> (2) adopt a healthy lifestyle (i.e. engaging in healthy and balanced diet and keeping physically active);
> and (3) talk to their healthcare provider about their health concerns.


And...(4) Join the forum and get support and share experiences with others!


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> And...(4) Join the forum and get support and share experiences with others!



I find that a lot of people come on here because they're struggling to adhere to advice number 2 and advice 1 is becoming inadequate through not being adequately assisted by the people suggested in advice 3! Advice 4 I can't fault however!  

It is good advice in an ideal world with ideal medical practitioners however.


----------



## Mariam Agha

Amigo said:


> I find that a lot of people come on here because they're struggling to adhere to advice number 2 and advice 1 is becoming inadequate through not being adequately assisted by the people suggested in advice 3! Advice 4 I can't fault however!
> 
> It is good advice in an ideal world with ideal medical practitioners however.


I absolutely agree with you 100%


----------



## Wirrallass

No disrespect Mariam but IMHO Northies advice number 4 is by far the best advice 100% so well said Northie. Prior to joining this forum in January this year - my knowledge of T2 Diabetes was very limited. As I have said in another thread, the endless advice  - help & massive support that forum members freely gave to me as a Newby  - and I hasten to add still do  - is overwhelming. I have learned so much here from like members imparting invaluable advice from their own personal experiences, for which I am ever grateful. I consider all the advice I have  - and am being given is appropriate and honest and I don't believe for one moment that I've been given any to the contrary. I totally agree it is important that we ensure we don't give inappropriate advice to each other and particularly to Newbies  - tho occasionally there might have been one or two of us who let the side down, tho not intentionly
WL


----------



## trophywench

And the additional advice I'd say, is always to err on the side of caution when saying 'I think what I'd do is whatever' - and if you don't know and can't help directly - try to signpost people to wherever it might be they might find help available.

The only time I haven't done that is twice - both times telling - well INSISTING - folk to get whoever they were talking about (once themselves, another a chap's dad) to A&E pdq without passing Go and eschewing the £200.  Both times the person was in DKA.


----------



## BIM

I'd like to add that whilst members can gain support from others living with diabetes, it's important that those offering advice make it clear it is an opinion that they offer, not facts. In 2011 I was diagnosed with T2 diabetes and over the next months still felt unwell, despite medication and a healthy diet. I joined the forum and someone suggested that if I cut out my daily homemade cookie my levels would go down. Another said my carb intake was too high because of the oats in the cookie. So I stopped eating certain foods despite being underweight. At the end of the year I was diagnosed as T1. My specialist advised me to take care when posting on this forum.


----------



## Bubbsie

BIM the advice you were given was in respect of  your being diagnosed as type 2...in those circumstances I probably would have offered the same advice...as you say it was a suggestion...nothing more...controlling our diabetes is about reducing our carb intake...or eating the 'right' sort of carbs to achieve acceptable BG levels (simple but that's how I understand it)...the real problem seems to be you were misdiagnosed...many here have had similar difficulties...your consultants comments appear slightly disingenuous in those circumstances... I am confused in that respect...what is the consultant suggesting...the members who made those suggestions (in light of your diagnosis as type 2) are somehow responsible for the misdiagnosis...or making your condition worse...surely that responsibility rests with the medical team who diagnosed you as type 2 (wrongly)...as said this can/does happen...not intentionally...many here have had to battle with their healthcare professionals to obtain the right diagnosis...have their concerns listened to...this forum has been an invaluable source of support for me & many others left to fend for themselves...I would hate to see others 'put off' by your consultants comments...I wonder if s/he has ever visited the forum...here advice is given based on individual members own experiences...it's not mandatory to accept that advice...it is then up to each member to decide if it's right for them.


----------



## SB2015

Hi Bim and welcome to the forum.  Sorry to hear about your diagnosis and glad that you have now got the correct one.  

There are a lot of adults on here who were misdiagnosed as T2 and given incorrect medication, which does not help a person with T1 as this is an autoimmune disease in which the Beta cells that make insulin are destroyed. I was fortunate that my GP correctly spotted the T1 straight away, and my rapid weight loss was a clear indication.  I was reassured that nothing in my diet can have caused the T1, it just happens.

I know that I have found that there is a lot  of useful information that I have picked up from others living with Diabetes.  As always there are different views and I use the information to develop my own management system.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Hi BIM.  
As we are dealing with peoples health, physical and mental well-being here, I think we should take some care in what and how we post.
I've also found some health care professionals to be dismissive of patient involvement, being pro active and having any information.
I've seen told not to come on this site because it "just confuses me.".  *{looks round and lowers my voice}*  I'm still here.


----------



## Amigo

BIM said:


> I'd like to add that whilst members can gain support from others living with diabetes, it's important that those offering advice make it clear it is an opinion that they offer, not facts. In 2011 I was diagnosed with T2 diabetes and over the next months still felt unwell, despite medication and a healthy diet. I joined the forum and someone suggested that if I cut out my daily homemade cookie my levels would go down. Another said my carb intake was too high because of the oats in the cookie. So I stopped eating certain foods despite being underweight. At the end of the year I was diagnosed as T1. My specialist advised me to take care when posting on this forum.



With respect BIM, the posters on here gave you advice based on a medical misdiagnosis. Perhaps it's the medics who should take more care. Posters were simply responding to the inaccurate diagnosis you'd been given and for a type 2, it could have been very sound advice. Telling you to watch the carb content in cookies is hardly detrimental to anyone's health and I'm only glad now they've found out what was actually wrong. Didn't the medics notice you were underweight? 
It has to be an absolute given that advice, shared experience and suggestions on here can never replace medical advice. I'm an Administrator on a huge, international cancer site and it's the underpinning principle at all times. Regards, Amigo


----------



## BIM

Actually the poster also advised I increase my T2 medication. Anyway, I was only offering my opinion but am clearly saying something that makes the Forum defensive. Amigo: I know watching carbs isn't 'detrimental', I'm quite intelligent.


----------



## Amigo

BIM said:


> Actually the poster also advised I increase my T2 medication. Anyway, I was only offering my opinion but am clearly saying something that makes the Forum defensive. Amigo: I know watching carbs isn't 'detrimental', I'm quite intelligent.



Sorry, I'm not being defensive BIM but I do get cross with medics who blame others for their mis-diagnosis and what comes from it. Had you been diagnosed as type 2, it would have been appropriate in general carb advice terms and nobody would suggest even a type 1 keep their weight up using cookies. But you know these things which is why you'll have pursued it further. 
I'd never suggest, or support someone else advising you to increase medication without medical advice. It would be interesting to go back and see that discussion. 
I'm actually surprised, if posters knew you were underweight, that nobody suggested exploring type 1 because it's a common theme on here and many have benefitted from that advice.

Important thing is I hope all is working out well now and you're absolutely entitled to express your opinion on this. It's merely a debate and not meant to be combative. Best wishes.


----------



## Copepod

Welcome back to the forum @BIM. Can you remember what name you used when you posted here before? Then we can check back to your earlier posts and replies.


----------



## Bubbsie

BIM said:


> Actually the poster also advised I increase my T2 medication. Anyway, I was only offering my opinion but am clearly saying something that makes the Forum defensive. Amigo: I know watching carbs isn't 'detrimental', I'm quite intelligent.


BIM...no one here is suggesting you are unintelligent...no one here is being defensive...however...the suggestion from your consultant to take care when you post 'appears' defensive...you failed to mention you were advised to increase your medication without medical supervision/support...had you done so...no doubt the response to your thread would have been vastly different...I have seen one member here respond to another who had increased their  medication without consulting their GP...they advised 'I wouldn't worry about increasing your dose to xxxx...since the maximum dose of that drug is XXX anyway'...that was offensive to me...wrong...I cautioned the individual concerned... said they should consult their health care team before making that decision...occasions like that are rare...usually picked up by the moderators...or reported (as they should be by members)...however...that is not analogous to your circumstances...the real  issue as you presented it was your misdiagnosis...I agree with @Amigo...it was a discussion...nothing more...no one here wished to offend you...like her I am relieved to hear you have been correctly diagnosed now...and wish you well.


----------



## trophywench

Copepod, or any other Moderator or indeed, Admin - you know when you actually enrol yourself onto the forum - is there not, within all the things you say you are agreeing to (like not using foul language and not bullying etc) a caveat to say that none of us are medics, just other people either with diabetes or a very strong association with it eg parents, carers etc - and we don't offer medical advice? - so all we do is say what we think we'd do in that situation, or what we happen to think might work?

(It has been SO long since I joined and of course I know very well most people don't think about such things and just tick an 'I agree' box without considering it, but that's their problem not the site's)


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

trophywench said:


> Copepod, or any other Moderator or indeed, Admin - you know when you actually enrol yourself onto the forum - is there not, within all the things you say you are agreeing to (like not using foul language and not bullying etc) a caveat to say that none of us are medics, just other people either with diabetes or a very strong association with it eg parents, carers etc - and we don't offer medical advice? - so all we do is say what we think we'd do in that situation, or what we happen to think might work?
> 
> (It has been SO long since I joined and of course I know very well most people don't think about such things and just tick an 'I agree' box without considering it, but that's their problem not the site's)



The current terms are here, https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/help/terms 
which are more indemnity style than 'expected behavoiur' style. I htink there was something a little more verbose before the DUK re-style.

I will consult the mods to see if we can put something together for the Newbies thread.


----------



## Northerner

There is a link to the 'General Courtesy guidelines' in the 'Links' section, but unfortunately this probably gets overlooked by most people. We're working on a new version/method of presenting this to people, especially on registration


----------



## Ralph-YK

Northerner said:


> There is a link to the 'General Courtesy guidelines' in the 'Links' section, but unfortunately this probably gets overlooked by most people. We're working on a new version/method of presenting this to people, especially on registration


I don't remember sever seeing any of that.   And my reaction was what link section?


----------



## Northerner

Ralph-YK said:


> I don't remember sever seeing any of that.   And my reaction was what link section?


Clearly we have work to do then Ralph!


----------



## Northerner

BIM said:


> Actually the poster also advised I increase my T2 medication. Anyway, I was only offering my opinion but am clearly saying something that makes the Forum defensive. Amigo: I know watching carbs isn't 'detrimental', I'm quite intelligent.


Hi @BIM, as we are reviewing our guidelines and the way we present them it would be really helpful if you could let me know your former User Name - your thread and the advice you received would help us in assessing potential areas for change/update  If you don't wish to give it publicly you can let me know using the 'Contact us' link on the bottom right of the screen


----------



## Steff

I'd certainly say none of us come with fancy letters after our name nor profess to know it all. Something I would not do is come back years later under a different guise and post negatively but that's your choice to do so.  I'd take northeners advice then it can be investigated


----------



## trophywench

BIM - are you American?  - just wondering cos you said 'home-made cookie' - none of us here about the same age as you, would usually make cookies - we call em biscuits!


----------



## Bloden

BIM said:


> My specialist advised me to take care when posting on this forum.


Hi BIM. I always take care when listening to my specialist! Mind you, she'd have to actually listen to me in order to find out that I use this forum...unlikely to happen.

I hope you still get to have your daily home-made cookie, now you're T1.


----------



## Diabetes UK

@trophywench thanks for raising the point about the previous tick box   As @Northerner mentioned, we are currently reviewing the sign-up process and re-writing the guidelines. Also hoping to do some jiggling about so that the guidelines will much more prominent and easy to find  - so watch this space!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

The conversation about dietary components has been split from this thread and can be found here: https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/ive-never-seen-the-reason-for-hf.67932/


----------



## mikeyB

Earlier, TW mentioned that none of us are medics. I am, retired, admittedly. I've learned more about Diabetes by being on this forum than I ever learned at med school and during my career, so I don't know any more than anybody else.

Just saying.


----------



## Ingressus

Just carnt help diving in on this one, a few months ago as you know i was put on insulin, and was terrified, knew nothing about it, i took good advice from many people and sources, as we are all totally individual and somethigs work for some and not others, lets face it its nearly all trial and error, i still have my DBN to have the final say, but i knew with adice on here what questions to ask.

Now to my real point this is not just about the medical gritty stuff, let me tell you, i went through hell when i was given insulin, and i am by no means weak negotiating deals at a high levels, it was this site or the samaritans, the emotional support i got got me through,  not there yet, i think its important say personal experience and emotional support can never be bad advice which i thank you all


----------



## Amberzak

Steff said:


> I'd certainly say none of us come with fancy letters after our name


(Jokey voice) speak for yourself. I'm currently studying my masters and then will go straight on to my PhD. You will have to call me Dr AmberZak. And I currently have MTA (member of the Tutor's Association) after my name.


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, Amberzak, you'll have to get widescreen calling cards


----------



## BinkyJo

*Type 2*

I have received the most supportive welcome, and good tips and advice such as eating 30 minutes after my insulin injection using body lotion on my feet every night which has helped bundles, support whereas so many members made me feel welcome and I felt like I had fitted into a slot that was waiting for me, comfortable and could relax and start to find my self again where there is no prejudice, Things were going really well and I started to gain self confidence again to the point of ringing the hospital and wanting answers as to when and who was looking after me, regarding my Diabetes, my Endocrinologist appt might be, My next Liver Appt, Also could someone help me with my vision as it has decreased drastically, and through the most supportive members on here they gave me the courage also, So to all those thank you so much, 


Then there was one member that hounded me wanting my levels of this and that what forms of insulin I was on all they wanted was the levels & numbers no help no support I felt and seemed liked they wanted to catch me out or something, I have only just received the letter from the hospital with all my test results done for the 1st time and a copy of a letter sent from my consultant to my GP, as I had mentioned I literally was a newbie threw this persons tone, I knew this person was,nt a very nice person at all, like they were questioning everything about me and even had the ordascity (sorry about spelling) to tell me something only a consultant,chemist,pharmacist,GP, would have have agreed to giving me since a child, that it was wrong not two people are the same also the dosage depends on the person and the conditions they have, which unfortunately they had to change and increase due to my distressing conditions that I am still coming to terms with, 


but there is NOT absoluteley. NO compassion,NO support,NO respect of hurting someones feelings as I feel like this person would attack you in a heartbeat, and I cannot be apart of that I am already trying so hard to climb my way back up again and negative people like that has kept me away while I was to afraid to come back on here when things started to go wrong  or even if I was to say hello to anyone that they would appear out of the wood work wanting answers again putting me back into a black hole, sorry to tell both sides that I have been involved in the really terrific side and by 1 person they can sway you away, I am a newbie am sorry if I have spoken out of line.   
would someone be so kind as to tell me what LCHF diet stands for sorry am nieve
Hugs and love for a better tomorrow for you all 

Jo


----------



## Northerner

@BinkyJo, I have sent you a private message (click on 'Inbox' on the menu bar at the top of the screen).


----------



## Bill Stewardson

BinkyJo said:


> *Type 2*
> 
> I have received the most supportive welcome, and good tips and advice such as eating 30 minutes after my insulin injection using body lotion on my feet every night which has helped bundles, support whereas so many members made me feel welcome and I felt like I had fitted into a slot that was waiting for me, comfortable and could relax and start to find my self again where there is no prejudice, Things were going really well and I started to gain self confidence again to the point of ringing the hospital and wanting answers as to when and who was looking after me, regarding my Diabetes, my Endocrinologist appt might be, My next Liver Appt, Also could someone help me with my vision as it has decreased drastically, and through the most supportive members on here they gave me the courage also, So to all those thank you so much,
> 
> 
> Then there was one member that hounded me wanting my levels of this and that what forms of insulin I was on all they wanted was the levels & numbers no help no support I felt and seemed liked they wanted to catch me out or something, I have only just received the letter from the hospital with all my test results done for the 1st time and a copy of a letter sent from my consultant to my GP, as I had mentioned I literally was a newbie threw this persons tone, I knew this person was,nt a very nice person at all, like they were questioning everything about me and even had the ordascity (sorry about spelling) to tell me something only a consultant,chemist,pharmacist,GP, would have have agreed to giving me since a child, that it was wrong not two people are the same also the dosage depends on the person and the conditions they have, which unfortunately they had to change and increase due to my distressing conditions that I am still coming to terms with,
> 
> 
> but there is NOT absoluteley. NO compassion,NO support,NO respect of hurting someones feelings as I feel like this person would attack you in a heartbeat, and I cannot be apart of that I am already trying so hard to climb my way back up again and negative people like that has kept me away while I was to afraid to come back on here when things started to go wrong  or even if I was to say hello to anyone that they would appear out of the wood work wanting answers again putting me back into a black hole, sorry to tell both sides that I have been involved in the really terrific side and by 1 person they can sway you away, I am a newbie am sorry if I have spoken out of line.
> would someone be so kind as to tell me what LCHF diet stands for sorry am nieve
> Hugs and love for a better tomorrow for you all
> 
> Jo



Hello to you Jo.

I believe it's Low Calorie High Fat.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Ljc

Hi @BinkyJo LCHF means low carbohydrates high fat. Don't worry bout the high fat bit, it's actually normal fat, like what we used to eat in the past.


----------



## BinkyJo

thanks so much have replied
thank you for your understanding, I really think this site is terrific I would even go as far to say fantastic, with lots of good honest people who can give good advice I would much rather getting advice from others who have the same condition although we are all individuals and different in our own ways, friendship support and compassion for one another made through, as diabetes can be so lonely if your the only person that has it, apart from a uncle who I dont see and unfortunately has already lost 4 toes he also is type 2,  I gather that good and warmth and fun side of this great site has come from others as once they too was a newbie standing in our shoes, I would much rather that self experience and as well as the tears of of despair also comes tears from laughter also, 

I do have a sense of humour believe it or not as I used to be a uefa b license football coach and being on the course with 23 professional and semi professional men. Some from abroad and I was the only woman lol so you got to give as good as you get in a "mans" environment I was a football coach for England and also for charlton athletic when they was in the premiere ship thats when I had the accident when the Cross bar came down on my spine pinning me to the floor it also punctured my lumbar canal causing my piturity gland to fill up with lots of tiny tumors and instantly had piturity failure which you know, is a major factor in all aspects of your body, and was bed bound for months, 

little did I know The worst was yet to come, Thats the first time I have spoken openly about myself and what I was as my life had changed in a matter of seconds,but at least i can get around in a wheelchair now, theres people out there a lot worse of then me.

Jo


----------



## BinkyJo

Bill Stewardson said:


> Hello to you Jo.
> 
> I believe it's Low Calorie High Fat.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thank you so much seen it posted a lot but didn't know what it meant lol dim is me jo x


----------



## AJLang

I thought that it was Low CarbohydrateHighFat - the emphasis being on lower carb rather than higher fat


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I thought that it was Low CarbohydrateHighFat - the emphasis being on lower carb rather than higher fat


Yes, you're correct - thanks for clarifying Amanda


----------



## BinkyJo

now i got everyone going at it  going with Northerner  thank you all so much didn't mean to confuse anyone  xxx


----------



## Steff

BinkyJo said:


> *Type 2*
> 
> I have received the most supportive welcome, and good tips and advice such as eating 30 minutes after my insulin injection using body lotion on my feet every night which has helped bundles, support whereas so many members made me feel welcome and I felt like I had fitted into a slot that was waiting for me, comfortable and could relax and start to find my self again where there is no prejudice, Things were going really well and I started to gain self confidence again to the point of ringing the hospital and wanting answers as to when and who was looking after me, regarding my Diabetes, my Endocrinologist appt might be, My next Liver Appt, Also could someone help me with my vision as it has decreased drastically, and through the most supportive members on here they gave me the courage also, So to all those thank you so much,
> 
> 
> Then there was one member that hounded me wanting my levels of this and that what forms of insulin I was on all they wanted was the levels & numbers no help no support I felt and seemed liked they wanted to catch me out or something, I have only just received the letter from the hospital with all my test results done for the 1st time and a copy of a letter sent from my consultant to my GP, as I had mentioned I literally was a newbie threw this persons tone, I knew this person was,nt a very nice person at all, like they were questioning everything about me and even had the ordascity (sorry about spelling) to tell me something only a consultant,chemist,pharmacist,GP, would have have agreed to giving me since a child, that it was wrong not two people are the same also the dosage depends on the person and the conditions they have, which unfortunately they had to change and increase due to my distressing conditions that I am still coming to terms with,
> 
> 
> but there is NOT absoluteley. NO compassion,NO support,NO respect of hurting someones feelings as I feel like this person would attack you in a heartbeat, and I cannot be apart of that I am already trying so hard to climb my way back up again and negative people like that has kept me away while I was to afraid to come back on here when things started to go wrong  or even if I was to say hello to anyone that they would appear out of the wood work wanting answers again putting me back into a black hole, sorry to tell both sides that I have been involved in the really terrific side and by 1 person they can sway you away, I am a newbie am sorry if I have spoken out of line.
> would someone be so kind as to tell me what LCHF diet stands for sorry am nieve
> Hugs and love for a better tomorrow for you all
> 
> Jo


Hi hun.
So sorry to have read this and I feel for you massiively dont apologise speak your mind on here sweet most of us do.I hope this person sees this and feels througly ashamed much love xx


----------



## Martin Canty

BinkyJo said:


> would someone be so kind as to tell me what LCHF diet stands for


As people have said it's Low Carb, High Fat.....
It actually relates to the ratios of macro-nutrients (carb/protein/fats) rather than eating copious amounts of fat.... Myself, I probably use about as much fat in my cooking as I ever did, though I cut the carbs from who knows what before diagnosis to 5 to 40 on an average day so that's where the ratio of carbs to fat has changed


----------



## Bill Stewardson

Be better if it was

Lager,Coke, Hot Fries !


----------



## Brando77

BinkyJo said:


> thanks so much have replied
> thank you for your understanding, I really think this site is terrific I would even go as far to say fantastic, with lots of good honest people who can give good advice I would much rather getting advice from others who have the same condition although we are all individuals and different in our own ways, friendship support and compassion for one another made through, as diabetes can be so lonely if your the only person that has it, apart from a uncle who I dont see and unfortunately has already lost 4 toes he also is type 2,  I gather that good and warmth and fun side of this great site has come from others as once they too was a newbie standing in our shoes, I would much rather that self experience and as well as the tears of of despair also comes tears from laughter also,
> 
> I do have a sense of humour believe it or not as I used to be a uefa b license football coach and being on the course with 23 professional and semi professional men. Some from abroad and I was the only woman lol so you got to give as good as you get in a "mans" environment I was a football coach for England and also for charlton athletic when they was in the premiere ship thats when I had the accident when the Cross bar came down on my spine pinning me to the floor it also punctured my lumbar canal causing my piturity gland to fill up with lots of tiny tumors and instantly had piturity failure which you know, is a major factor in all aspects of your body, and was bed bound for months,
> 
> little did I know The worst was yet to come, Thats the first time I have spoken openly about myself and what I was as my life had changed in a matter of seconds,but at least i can get around in a wheelchair now, theres people out there a lot worse of then me.
> 
> Jo



Wish you'd help Charlton now


----------



## Brando77

Grannylorraine said:


> I take it you are a long suffering Charlton supporter?  My dad is a Charlton fan he has certainly seen some ups and down.


Yep, getting me down a bit. The whole club is messed up.


----------



## Brando77

Grannylorraine said:


> I could put you in touch with my dad to have a good old moan. But you are probably on the same fans forum


I moan on the Cafc FBook page....moan moan moan, but I will die an ADDICK


----------



## mikeyB

Bit of topic drift, methinks. I do feel for you though.

Signed, a Blackburn Rovers supporter.


----------



## Grannylorraine

mikeyB said:


> Bit of topic drift, methinks. I do feel for you though.
> 
> Signed, a Blackburn Rovers supporter.


Duly noted. I have deleted my posts. Please sir I won't do it again. Promise


----------



## Matt Cycle

*Bump* Post #1.


----------



## AnnS

Please don't disappoint a Newby by bickering. I personally read but if unsure would consult first. I just feel glad there is a forum like this.


----------



## Stuart B

Hi all, I am a newbie and find reading so many opinions actually makes it difficult to filter what advice should be taken. I get the basics of healthy diet and expertise, but I find it confusing when some say eat fruit, others say not to, that kind of thing. My gp and diabetic nurse recommended joining here, and I take my questions back to the nurse for clarification. So my point is, for me at least, I read advice, but I run it past my nurse too to make sure I am not going to put myself in further harm. I also have dyslexia, so find such long posts by members hard to digest - but that’s just me.

Stuart


----------



## Diabetes UK

Hi @Stuart B and thanks for being open and honest 

Good to hear that you have found the basics here, but sorry to hear it can be confusing at times. It can be hard, as you need to find out what works best for _you_.  But, getting some information here and then asking your nurse for a bit more support, sounds like a great idea! 

You make a very good point though.   We are all different and need to be mindful that we each read comments in different ways.

Please do keep asking questions Stuart, and if anything is a bit confusing, let us know! I know I use too many words sometimes, so a little reminder to write simply would be welcome!


----------



## MrsPeel

Amigo said:


> I find that a lot of people come on here because they're struggling to adhere to advice number 2 and advice 1 is becoming inadequate through not being adequately assisted by the people suggested in advice 3! Advice 4 I can't fault however!
> 
> It is good advice in an ideal world with ideal medical practitioners however.



agree 

and option #4 most definitely works.
Even though I was quiet knowledgeable about Diabetes (maternal grandmother & uncle diabetic- father physician, worked a few years as a Health Advocate for Camden & Islington NHS Trust) when diagnosed, I had a few sessions with the Diabetes Nutritionist, then I came here for advice and the few links you guys gave me helped me hugely towards the success of my diet!


----------



## Spuggie

Jacq said:


> As a newbie im reading this and  I agree with Mike,


so do I


----------



## Bea48

This is my second post since I registered on the site. In fact I had forgotten I was signed up!
It's my birthday today and I received a card from DUK today with a three tier birthday cake on it!!!!
Hello - a cake? Could it not have been something less sugary... I find it amazing that the marketing people think it's ok to send out a picture of a cake on a diabetes web site. Whilst I appreciate it's nice to have a congratulatory card, the subject picture needs to be given more appropriate thought imo.


----------



## HOBIE

I agree Bea48. I too hate cake & sugar. I would rather have a stick of celery


----------



## Northerner

Bea48 said:


> This is my second post since I registered on the site. In fact I had forgotten I was signed up!
> It's my birthday today and I received a card from DUK today with a three tier birthday cake on it!!!!
> Hello - a cake? Could it not have been something less sugary... I find it amazing that the marketing people think it's ok to send out a picture of a cake on a diabetes web site. Whilst I appreciate it's nice to have a congratulatory card, the subject picture needs to be given more appropriate thought imo.


I will let the people responsible know @Bea48  Happy birthday!


----------



## Ditto

How come I never get a card! ::umbridged::

 Many happy returns!


----------



## Bea48

Thank you northerner and ditto.


----------



## Bea48

Hobbie, I don't "hate cake and sugar" - I just mustn't eat them as that's what got me into trouble in the first place...


----------



## robert@fm

Ditto said:


> How come I never get a card! ::umbridged::


They cost too many Dolores?


----------



## Ditsy daisy

Northerner said:


> We have had a few occasions recently where a conflict has occurred because of inappropriate advice being given, particularly when given to new members. I just wanted to make clear that the approach to dealing with these posts is to use the Report option so that the Moderators can be alerted to them and act accordingly - we get a red flag on our screens and this can then take us directly to the post in question, plus your reasons for reporting it, so we can act on it. Confronting members giving the advice in the thread can lead to unhelpful conflict that the new member will certainly not wish to see on their thread and leave a tangle of posts for the Moderators to sort out, or if that can't be done sensibly, the thread closed - which is the last thing we want to see.
> 
> What do I mean about 'inappropriate advice'? This is advice that seeks to instantly pitch the new member into some drastic dietary or lifestyle changes that may simply upset or worry them more and leave them even more confused than they were before they posted. There are, of course, many strategies for managing diabetes, particularly Type 2, but our approach here should always be to reassure the new member and provide them with information and strategies that will help them understand how diabetes affects them personally and guide them to sustainable management of their condition. It's a bit of a cliché, but diabetes really is a marathon, not a sprint - there is no point in going off hell for leather for the first 'mile' and then collapsing in a heap with 25 miles left to go because no-one explained how to train yourself properly to manage the whole distance.
> 
> We are not against diets such as LCHF and Atkins (for example) by any means - they have proven extremely successful for a lot of people - but they are not the only solution, nor are they necessary for a lot of people. I appreciate that some people may have instantly turned to radical changes and found it worked very well for them, but until you know much more about your audience, you should not assume it will work for them - and may possibly be dangerous, since you can't possibly know what other issues a person may have.
> 
> The Moderators will assess and act on any reported posts, however well-meaning they are intended to be (and I know that the majority are only posted with the best of intentions).
> 
> This is a good community, and it is important that all members do their best to keep it friendly, informative and supportive, thank you



I'm not feeling good today depressed, excessively tired having sleep problems and diabetes is still not in control. Don't know why. I've been feeling like this alot lately. I have schizophrenia and type 1 diabetes and came on here in desperation for some advice and companionship with other diabetics and to help people in return. I can't help being almost positive this post is aimed at me as one of my posts was taken down and it said it's been discussed too many times but I think that they didn't mean that they probably mean it's inappropriate. I was only trying  to help i worded my posts as carefully as i could as I understand that it may not work for other people. Now I'm really upset and depressed and feel like getting off here because I don't understand what I've done wrong. Plus I get the feeling sometimes that people are probably misunderstanding me and there's so much information coming at me i feel overwhelmed. I'm sorry to say all that but I'm not sure what this site is about i don't understand really. ditsy daisy


----------



## Northerner

Ditsy daisy said:


> I'm not feeling good today depressed, excessively tired having sleep problems and diabetes is still not in control. Don't know why. I've been feeling like this alot lately. I have schizophrenia and type 1 diabetes and came on here in desperation for some advice and companionship with other diabetics and to help people in return. I can't help being almost positive this post is aimed at me as one of my posts was taken down and it said it's been discussed too many times but I think that they didn't mean that they probably mean it's inappropriate. I was only trying  to help i worded my posts as carefully as i could as I understand that it may not work for other people. Now I'm really upset and depressed and feel like getting off here because I don't understand what I've done wrong. Plus I get the feeling sometimes that people are probably misunderstanding me and there's so much information coming at me i feel overwhelmed. I'm sorry to say all that but I'm not sure what this site is about i don't understand really. ditsy daisy


Hey @Ditsy daisy, please don't feel that way. The post isn't 'aimed' at anyone, it's just a gentle reminder for people who are perhaps unsure of how forums work, not a criticism of anyone, and was written long ago for a bit of guidance


----------



## Ditsy daisy

Northerner said:


> Hey @Ditsy daisy, please don't feel that way. The post isn't 'aimed' at anyone, it's just a gentle reminder for people who are perhaps unsure of how forums work, not a criticism of anyone, and was written long ago for a bit of guidance



Ok sorry I misunderstood I get very delusional and paranoid aswell so it's confusing. But I'm still unsure how everything works on here what are we allowed to say and not allowed to say. It's a bit confusing. Maybe i can't take it all in at the moment. I kind of know what you are saying about to be polite and kind to everyone and respecting everyone on here but Im worried I'm going to say something wrong everytime I write something incase I hurt someone or they misunderstand. Maybe I'm just worried too much. Oh dear I'm so tired.


----------



## Ralph-YK

I'm sorry you're having suck difficulty Ditsy Daisy.


Ditsy daisy said:


> Oh dear I'm so tired.





Ditsy daisy said:


> excessively tired having sleep problems


This does make thinks more difficult 

I can find some online forums and chats difficult too.
Please give it a little time.


----------



## SB2015

Ditsy daisy said:


> Ok sorry I misunderstood I get very delusional and paranoid aswell so it's confusing. But I'm still unsure how everything works on here what are we allowed to say and not allowed to say. It's a bit confusing. Maybe i can't take it all in at the moment. I kind of know what you are saying about to be polite and kind to everyone and respecting everyone on here but Im worried I'm going to say something wrong everytime I write something incase I hurt someone or they misunderstand. Maybe I'm just worried too much. Oh dear I'm so tired.


Don’t worry.  The moderators are there to keep a watch and if there are any problems they will help out.
Keep in touch and ask any questions that you have.


----------



## SueEK

Hi @Ditsy daisy , please don’t come off the site you have made some good contributions. I think we are all aware that it is easy for some posts to come across in a way we didn’t intend, I have done this myself more than once and thought oh dear that sounds a bit abrupt or harsh. That is the downside of texting our replies rather than talking to someone. 
I’m sorry you are feeling low and if I may say that is probably making you feel more sensitive. As you know everyone is lovely and cares about each other and that includes you. Take good care of yourself and keep posting xxx


----------



## Ditsy daisy

Aww Thanks so much for everyone's comments. much appreciated. It is a good site this is. I feel much more positive about things now and actually I feel very inspired now I'm thinking maybe I'll set up something in real life for people in general to vent their feelings. Just as extra support for people. I live in south wales area and just got involved in a special volunteering project. I hope I can do it through them. Let's see what happens but I hope something comes of it. Love really does make the world go round!☺❤


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

@Ditsy daisy - apologies if my posts about green tea the other day made you feel as if I was getting at you - they weren't intended that way, they were as much a warning to you as to anyone else (and I imagine the last thing you want with schizophrenia and paranoia is to drink something which could cause confusion and hallucinations).

I'm glad you are going to stay on the forum, and please do keep posting.  We all make mistakes - no-one will mind if you accidentally say something wrong, we've all been there and done that.  We are all here to learn, and we are all here to support each other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good luck with your volunteering project


----------



## Ditsy daisy

Thankyou for your kind words. No need to say sorry I was fine with your post about the green tea. ☺ yes we are all here to support eachother I'm going to stay on here now and I will keep posting. Keep posting too you are a great support to people on here and you've said really good things Juliet x❤


----------



## Keith Archibald

trophywench said:


> But quite a lot of new members don't follow the forum before posting with Help me? do they Robert?  and I for one can't blame them - they feel helpless and see the forum might be able to assist them.  Good - cos it can and will.
> 
> However it is perfectly true that not everyone (and I'm perfectly sure I'm in there too) starts off by saying eg Dunno if this might help, but it helped me - blah blah - or even when I'm addressing a specifically T2 'thing' - Dunno etc - but lots of folk on here say it helped them, so perhaps it could help you too - blah blah.


agree. I haven’t a clue as I’ve had no appointments etc so glad of any help.


----------



## trophywench

Good - glad the forum is helping you - which is what it's intended to do!

Hopefully Keith you're a tad less clueless.


----------



## Keith Archibald

Ditsy daisy said:


> I'm not feeling good today depressed, excessively tired having sleep problems and diabetes is still not in control. Don't know why. I've been feeling like this alot lately. I have schizophrenia and type 1 diabetes and came on here in desperation for some advice and companionship with other diabetics and to help people in return. I can't help being almost positive this post is aimed at me as one of my posts was taken down and it said it's been discussed too many times but I think that they didn't mean that they probably mean it's inappropriate. I was only trying  to help i worded my posts as carefully as i could as I understand that it may not work for other people. Now I'm really upset and depressed and feel like getting off here because I don't understand what I've done wrong. Plus I get the feeling sometimes that people are probably misunderstanding me and there's so much information coming at me i feel overwhelmed. I'm sorry to say all that but I'm not sure what this site is about i don't understand really. ditsy daisy


Hang in there.now. All good


----------

